# MEET MY KITTY!



## ViBE (Sep 25, 2003)

Aint he Cute?
3 Months Old.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He is soo pretty!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Isn't he so adorable and tiny? :)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

You have a very cute kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet face!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Whats his name??? He looks exactly like my suki that i used to have. *


----------



## ViBE (Sep 25, 2003)

His name is Alex.


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

:lol: What a sweet little baby


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitty looks almost like my Sugar-shes a girl though!  Hope your kitty brings you many years of joy :lol:


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Aint he Cute?


I very much am going to have to agree with you!! The white added to that pattern really adds to the cuteness factor. Without the white they still look cool, but less cute usually.


----------

